# Shootin brown



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I finally got around to reading Septembers issue of Wildfowl, in it is a article about shooting hens. It says production is more dependent on water levels than a hens survival, like has been taught and preached the last 20 years. It goes as far to say that the hens taken during the hunts would have died and not lived to raise another batch shot or not. 

We have about 48.5 million now, another record high, beating last years record by I think 3 million birds. It said that only about 7% of hen deaths come from hunters. What's your thoughts, are restrictions working or is restraining yourself just a feel good thing? I try not to take hens, still manage two or a few a year when my intention is a drake. I still intend in doing like I always have. I think more hunters getting out, hunting and trapping predators will actually save more birds than restraint from shooting hens will though. Anyone read it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I still believe it is good policy to pass on hens. However, daily bag limits are set by the Feds based on production levels of species for a given year. If production is high, then taking a few hens is fine. I would much rather shoot colored birds, but they do all taste the same.
Here around the Great Salt Lake we have a thing called avian botulism that kills way more birds than hunters do. IMO this year is setting up to be one of those years when the birds could be affected. In the past it has not been uncommon for 50,000 + birds to be destroyed. In 1997 it was estimated over 500,000 ducks died around the GSL from this. There were a bunch of ducks and geese that died last week from this at a park in SLC.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/diseases/avian_botulism.php


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

habitat and water trump hunter harvest....I'll shoot all drakes when I can cause they're prettier but when the action is slow, I'll shoot hens. they eat up just the same.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll harvest a bag full of color over a bag full of brown. More satisfaction comes from the drakes then the hens for me. But if someone wants to shoot the brown and it's all in the legal limits then have at it. I believe Delta waterfowl ate some crow as far as the science behind their voluntary restraint program. The science just doesn't back up the idea.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think hens taste just as crappy as drakes so to me it's sixes... :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I used to be a big proponent of not shooting hens. I still prefer to shoot a bag of drakes, but ultimately the studies have shown that hen harvest doesn't really affect the population so I will shoot whatever comes into the decoys. Besides it is fun to post up a nice brown hero shot for all the commentators on here.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tex is a hater! Go eat your stinky pheasants! 

I've always been an equal opportunity shooter... as they all taste the same.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I wonder why the guide book still places restrictions on certain species of hens if harvesting them doesn't have an impact?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I wonder why the guide book still places restrictions on certain species of hens if harvesting them doesn't have an impact?


Does the term "political correctness" ring a bell?

:mrgreen:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I try to only shoot drakes (sometimes accidents happen though). It adds an element of difficulty to the hunt. I also know that any hen killed by me will definitely not make it back to the breeding grounds. It may not make much difference in the overall picture, but I would rather take home a few drakes than fill up with brown. To each his own.
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not picky I just want to pile up there birds Like Joel and his buddy's.So I can have some cool hero shots with pile of birds. lol


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im not picky I just want to pile up there birds Like Joel and his buddy's.So I can have some cool hero shots with pile of birds. lol


My thoughts exactly dustin!! :O||: :twisted:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im not picky I just want to pile up there birds Like Joel and his buddy's.So I can have some cool hero shots with pile of birds. lol


(in my best "Kip" voice) That's what I'm talking about.

You might just have to make the voyage up to cutler and hunt with me with that kind of talk. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Im not picky I just want to pile up there birds Like Joel and his buddy's.So I can have some cool hero shots with pile of birds. lol
> ...


making the trip up there is all ready been in the talks. but It wont be to hunt with you.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> making the trip up there is all ready been in the talks. but It wont be to hunt with you.


Booooooo. I was really hoping to get a picture with you and "the other Dustin" hugging.

Well, let me know if you change your mind. You just might like hunting with me and Dustin. We know how to party in the marsh.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > making the trip up there is all ready been in the talks. but It wont be to hunt with you.
> ...


nope that will never happen sorry. keep dreaming


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> nope that will never happen sorry. keep dreaming


Well ok, but at least let me know when you are headed up this way so I can set up 50 yds down the bank from you and shoot at birds on the swing into your spread.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > nope that will never happen sorry. keep dreaming
> ...


Sounds like something you and your group of misfits would do. :O•-:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

hyper31 said:


> Sounds like something you and your group of misfits would do. :O•-:


All day baby, all day. That is how we kill so many birds.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> hyper31 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like something you and your group of misfits would do. :O•-:
> ...


Good for you, a true sportsman hunts you are clearly just in it to kill you are such a bad a$$.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

hyper31 said:


> Good for you, a true sportsman hunts you are clearly just in it to kill you are such a bad ****.


Bad *** is my middle name. o-||


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

hyper31 said:


> Sounds like something you and your group of misfits would do. :O•-:


I dont recall anyone asking for your opinion.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> hyper31 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like something you and your group of misfits would do. :O•-:
> ...


Fact not opinion.


----------

